# Just A Thought



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Soo...since I'm up late and can't sleep, there is a trial at the end of June and it offers Beginner Novice. I'm thinking about entering Maddie in it....is it a good idea or not?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I say go for it! Your Rally experience will make it a piece of cake and it's a bit more lenient than Novice in that during each exercise you are allowed to encourage your dog 1 time from what I recall.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I say do it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go for it


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If your dog can handle the walk around the room and you can figure out how to handle an uber long 6 foot leash (figuring out where to put it when you call the dog to front), definitely go for it<:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> If your dog can handle the walk around the room and you can figure out how to handle an uber long 6 foot leash (figuring out where to put it when you call the dog to front), definitely go for it<:


I just threw it on the floor behind me


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I just threw it on the floor behind me


You can DO tHaT? :doh:

When we practiced at class, I was fumbling away at the leash and trying to stick it somewhere or wrap it around my neck in such a way that it wouldn't distract the wunduh boy.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm thinking I may just go for it! =] So as far as the heeling goes, do you get to walk through the signs or does the judge tell you what it will be? I'm not much of a multi-tasker so I might have some problems with it! LOL!

The recall should be no problem but we should practice the sit for examination. Who knows if she'll get confused lol! Hopefully the figure 8 doesn't go to crap with my hate towards a 6 foot leash....it just gets in the way!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I'm thinking I may just go for it! =] So as far as the heeling goes, do you get to walk through the signs or does the judge tell you what it will be? I'm not much of a multi-tasker so I might have some problems with it! LOL!


You do the Rally signs on your own just like in Rally.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> You can DO tHaT? :doh:


Well the judge didn't say anything to me... I just wadded it all up in my right hand before I left my dog, and then as I was turning to face him I put that hand behind my back and let go of the leash very discreetly and immediately put my hand into correct position.

For heeling pattern there is no walk through

As for six foot leash, I hate it too, but I find it's not too bad if you use a light, thin lead. I hold it at my waist where I want it and then all the excess I hold in my right hand at my side.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Well the judge didn't say anything to me... I just wadded it all up in my right hand before I left my dog, and then as I was turning to face him I put that hand behind my back and let go of the leash very discreetly and immediately put my hand into correct position.
> 
> For heeling pattern there is no walk through
> 
> As for six foot leash, I hate it too, but I find it's not too bad if you use a light, thin lead. I hold it at my waist where I want it and then all the excess I hold in my right hand at my side.


 Do you have a thin leather lead or a nylon lead? I may need to hit a dog show in the next few weekends so I can purchase a thin 6' lead. Or maybe order one online.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just use the thin nylon ones from Petsmart. It's the same width I use with my dogs for their first leash when they are puppies.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Which show are you looking at going to? Waukesha? We considered it, but Iowa City, Iowa is only 4 hrs away the same weekend. I say definately GO!!! You will be happy you did!! This is suppose to be a great summer for you!! Out of H.S, and about to go to college!! Time to live it up and have fun!!! I sure wish you were bringing a car to college with you. Your school is so close to St Paul Dog Training club.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So how do you know about the heeling pattern before you go into the ring? Or don't you get informed of that?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> Which show are you looking at going to? Waukesha? We considered it, but Iowa City, Iowa is only 4 hrs away the same weekend. I say definately GO!!! You will be happy you did!! This is suppose to be a great summer for you!! Out of H.S, and about to go to college!! Time to live it up and have fun!!! I sure wish you were bringing a car to college with you. Your school is so close to St Paul Dog Training club.


Nope, this one would be in June the 25th and 26th, in Ixonia at Western Waukesha County Dog Training Club (that's a mouthful!). I think we may just go, but my dad is usually my ride to shows and he's on call that weekend for work, maybe I can convince my Mom to come with, I think she'd like that. : 

I think living it up at dog shows sounds like a GOOD idea to me!!! =D I wish I was too....but I have to be in the dorms my first year, but not sure about my second year. Will have to look into that.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Go for it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Nope, this one would be in June the 25th and 26th, in Ixonia at Western Waukesha County Dog Training Club (that's a mouthful!).


That is actually the one I was talking about. I have not shown in Wisconsin very much, but my friend that I am traveling with has. You will have a great time!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stretchdrive said:


> That is actually the one I was talking about. I have not shown in Wisconsin very much, but my friend that I am traveling with has. You will have a great time!


Ohhhh, haha. Wow major brain fart there! I hope we can actually go to it! :crossfing


----------

